# Ditongos abertos e fechados. Como?



## intruder

Olá amigos. 

Alguém sabe explicar a diferença auditiva entre "chapéu" e "europeu". Procurei nos foruns onde pessoas estão perguntando se é necessário colocar o acento agudo ou não. Aí outras pessoas respondem "Só tente pronunciar as duas em voz alta que já vai perceber a diferença". 

Eu não sou falante nativo de português mas tentei pronunciá-las em voz alta. Além disso dei uma olhada no forvo.com (onde as palavras são pronunciadas por falantes nativos). E devo confessar, não percebo diferença nenhuma. 

Existe uma solução para a pessoa que aprende o português para lembrar onde se coloca o acento e onde não (boi, faróis, foi, seu, réu etc) e para diferenciar sílaba aberta da sílaba fechada, a não ser que seja necessário decorar a escrita de todas as palavras. 

Agradeço desde já.


----------



## machadinho

intruder, não faço ideia. Espero que apareça um|uma linguista que consiga te explicar isso. Até lá, é decorar, decorar e decorar. Veja, não é tão mau assim. Decorar pronúncias e grafias é o que se espera o tempo todo de um aprediz de *inglês*. A grafia de muitas palavras do inglês, muitas palavras mesmo, não tem a menor ligação com a pronúncia delas. Não dá para deduzir como uma palavra inglesa soa a partir da escrita. O caso extremo, compare: enough, though, through, thought. E tampouco dá para deduzir como se escreve uma palavra inglesa a partir da pronúncia dela: doughnut ou donut?

Sorte sua, em português, a presença de acentos gráficos é bem mais rara do que a ausência deles. Na dúvida, não ponha.

Sorte sua, em português, na imensa maioria das vezes é possível deduzir a pronúncia a partir da escrita. Mas às vezes não: chapéu e europeu, não fosse o acento gráfico, não haveria como. O mesmo se passa com o francês. A maioria dá, mas nem sempre.


----------



## pfaa09

intruder, não esqueça que entre o português europeu e o brasileiros existem diferenças na linguagem escrita e muitas mais na linguagem falada.
Este exemplo mostra-nos isso mesmo, para o Brasil a pronúncia destas palavras é quase idêntica, para nós portugueses, notamos bem a diferença.
Dizemos "europeu" com o mesmo sotaque nos dois 'e' como dizemos simplesmente 'eu'. Basta você dizer *eu* mais *rop* e outro *eu*, sem esquecer que o 'o' de rop, diz-se igual ao 'u'.
Já chapéu, carregamos no é porque tem acento.
Depende qual sotaque quer aprender, ou até os dois.


----------



## Guigo

Palavras oxítonas, terminadas com ditongo _eu, eus, ei, eis_, recebem acento agudo, quando o som é aberto (agudo) e não recebem acento, quando o som é fechado (grave).

Por que esta definição? Creio que por medida de economia ou pela lei do menor esforço; há muito mais palavras com sons graves:
- vários tempos verbais: desceu, vendeu, cresceu, lambeu, morreu, sofreu, amei, matei, chorei, podeis, correis, sabeis, etc
- alguns gentílicos e qualificativos: europeu, judeu, hebreu, fariseu.
- palavras diversas, muito comuns e de uso variado: meu, teu, seu, Dirceu, Bartolomeu, Viseu, gineceu, breu, etc.

No Brasil, também há distinção, na maioria dos falares, entre chapÉu e europEu (ê).


----------



## machadinho

pfaa09 said:


> Este exemplo mostra-nos isso mesmo, para o Brasil a pronúncia destas palavras é quase idêntica, para nós portugueses, notamos bem a diferença.


pfaa09, talvez eu tenha me expressado mal. Para que fique claro, a pronúncia de chapéu e europeu *não* é quase idêntica no Brasil. Suponho que notamos a mesma diferença que vocês.


----------



## machadinho

Guigo said:


> Palavras oxítonas, terminadas com ditongo _eu, eus, ei, eis_, recebem acento agudo, quando o som é aberto (agudo) e não recebem acento, quando o som é fechado (grave).


Sim, Guigo, sem dúvida. Mas o problema é saber, na hora de escrever, quando é que uma palavra tem som aberto e quando é que ela tem som fechado. Ao que parece, o intruder não ouve a diferença de som entre [e] e [ɛ] no contexto do ditongo e, portato, não consegue decidir por si só onde colocar acento gráfico e onde não.


----------



## Guigo

machadinho said:


> Sim, Guigo, sem dúvida. Mas o problema é saber, na hora de escrever, quando é que uma palavra tem som aberto e quando é que ela tem som fechado. Ao que parece, o intruder não ouve a diferença de som entre [e] e [ɛ] no contexto do ditongo e, portato, não consegue decidir por si só onde colocar acento gráfico e onde não.



Melhor decorar mesmo, até acostumar o ouvido. 

Mas não são tantas as palavras em: _éu, éus, éi (?), éis_. E tem o plural das oxítonas terminadas em _-el_, sempre acentuadas: papel, papéis; cordel, cordéis; bordel, bordéis; batel; batéis; menestrel, menestréis; etc.


----------



## pfaa09

machadinho said:


> pfaa09, talvez eu tenha me expressado mal. Para que fique claro, a pronúncia de chapéu e europeu *não* é quase idêntica no Brasil. Suponho que notamos a mesma diferença que vocês.


Nesse caso foi erro meu, tinha essa ideia, espero não ter confundido o intruder.


----------



## Vanda

INtruder, ouça aqui , o primeiro falante. (chapéu)
europeu


----------



## pfaa09

As diferenças entre PT BR e PT PT em "chapéu" está na vogal "a", no Brasil é mais aberta, como: "Chápéu" e  no PT-PT essa vogal é mais fechada e não acentuada.
Quanto a "Europeu", a diferença mais significativa é na vogal "o" e o exemplo é o mesmo que o anterior, no português do Brasil a vogal "o" é mais aberta, embora menos que em "chápéu"
Há uma ligeira acentuação no "o" de "Europeu", como aliás se pode constatar nos links que Vanda indicou.
E como eu já tinha mencionado anteriormente, o "o" de europeu para nós (PT-PT) é um "u" literalmente.


----------



## metaphrastes

Amigos,
a dificuldade para o Intruder é que, na língua russa (bem como em imensa parte das línguas do mundo, incluindo o espanhol) não existe diferença fonémica entre "o" ou "e" abertos e fechados. Isto é (no que diz respeito ao russo), dependendo do contexto fonético, das vogais e consoantes ao redor da vogal em questão, o som produzido pode ser mais aberto ou fechado, *mas este não é percebido como um som distinto, que pode produzir outro significado. *Por isso - mesmo sem entrarmos na questão dos ditongos - é muito difícil para um russo (como para um espanhol, argentino, romeno, &c) perceber a diferença entre "avó" e "avô", ou outros pares de palavras diferençadas a partir da abertura duma vogal.

Penso que as únicas línguas que fazem diferença fonémica entre vogais abertas e fechadas, além do português, serão o francês e o italiano. Pode haver mais, mas permanecem ainda assim uma minoria. (o inglês tem vários sons para uma mesma vogal, uns mais abertos que outros, mas há outros elementos complicadores em causa: muitas vezes as vogais não são puras, contendo os _glides_, e não se formam pares de uma vogal aberta e outra fechada, como temos em português)

@intruder, simplificando muito, o "ô" fechado é mais próximo e semelhante a um "u": os lábios fazem mais "bico" (com os músculos orbiculares, que produzem a forma arredondada, como quando alguém assobia); a língua é mais recuada do que no "ó"; a boca também é mais fechada do que no "ó".

Quanto ao "ê" fechado, este é mais semelhante ao "i": os lábios estão mais estirados do que no "é", como num sorriso (mais discreto do que no "i"); a língua está mais avançada, para a frente, do que no "é"; e a boca também está mais fechada, com os dentes mais próximos (tal como no "ô"). Por isso diz-se que são vogais _"fechadas".
_
Se disser: _AAAA-ÉÉÉÉ-ÊÊÊÊ-IIII _vai perceber o que digo. Há uma gradação clara na posição dos lábios - relaxados no A, sem estirar nem fazer "bico" - os lábios começam a estirar no É, passando pelo Ê, até chegarem ao I. Há uma gradação na posição da língua: relaxada, no fundo da boca, no A, e pouco a pouco a língua avança, até estar com a parte da frente quase encostada as dentes da frente, fazendo uma curva. E a boca - bem aberta no A - vai fechando a pouco e pouco.

Se disser AAAA-ÓÓÓÓ-ÔÔÔÔ-UUUU o processo é semelhante, quanto à abertura da boca, mas é oposto quanto aos lábios (que em vez de estirar num sorriso formam a pouco e pouco um bico) e quanto à posição da língua, que recua, ficando alta na parte de trás.

Em todo o caso - e para acabar - todo ditongo decrescente acaba com uma semivogal: "i" ou "u", porque estas são as mais fechadas de todas (uma, anterior, na frente, e outra posterior, atrás). As vogais fechadas "ô" e "ê" são as mais próximas destas semivogais, em termos de abertura da boca. Por isso, é mais fácil e natural usar uma vogal fechada num ditongo decrescente: "êu", "êi", "ôu", "ôi".

Nestes casos - que são os mais "naturais", por assim dizer - não é preciso escrever o acento circunflexo. Noutros casos, onde a vogal é aberta, e que são menos "naturais" ou espontâneos, manda a regra ortográfica que escrevamos o acento: _céu, chapéu, papéis, decibéis, _ao passo que nos ditongos com "ê" fechado não os escrevemos: _meu (mêu), feudo (fêudo), arameu (aramêu), peito (pêito), amei (amêi), &c._


----------



## intruder

Agredeço a ajuda de todos. São ótimas as explicações.

@metaphrastes
Eu entendo. A parte mais complicada é a falta de regularidade (uma regra) que fosse suficiente para decorar uma vez e depois saber onde é o ditongo fechado e onde é o ditongo aberto. Acho que essa regra deve existir de uma forma ou outra (por exemplo, a tal combinação de vogais sempre produz ditogno aberto/fechado) . Até aquela dica do Guigo que falou que o plural das palavras oxítonas terminadas em "el" fará com que haja ditongo aberto no plural. _Cordel - cordéis._ Já simplifica muito. Fiquei curioso se o mesmo vale para "ol" também.

Se essa diferenciação fosse tão óbvia, então por que foi que aboliram acentos em "pêlo", "pólo", "pára", "pêra" etc. Achava que foi exatamento por motivo de redundância.

Até tinha encontrado uma explicação que dizia que os acentos, por exemplo nos casos de "para"/"pára" e "pode"/"pôde" só serve para diferenciar a escrita, para essas formas verbais não serem confundidas. Só isso. Quer dizer, já se pressupunha que se pronunciam do jeito idêntico. 

Até cheguei à conclusão de que certas regras são "introduzidas" pelos grámaticos tendo em mente apenas os falantes nativos (quer dizer, a pessoa já sabe como se fala, aí só precisa de aprender como se escreve). E não se preocupando com o fato de tal regra ser compelamente confusa para os que aprendem o idioma. (Aquele negócio de proparoxítonas aparentes é a mesma história).

Isso ocorre em outros idiomas também. Basta lembrar a letra "ё" em russo. Um acordo totalmente absurdo. Que aboliu o uso obrigatório do trema. Sendo que "e" e "ё" são letras e sons totalmente diferentes (Nada a ver com "e" fechado ou aberto, mas sim as duas letras diferentes do alfabeto). Nem imagino a confusão que isso cria aos estudantes estrangeiros.

Mais uma vez obrigadão


----------



## metaphrastes

intruder said:


> Fiquei curioso se o mesmo vale para "ol" também.


anzol (diz-se "anzól"), anzóis; sol, sóis; aerossol, aerossóis; farol, faróis; cachecol, cachecóis; caracol, caracóis. Sim, a regra vale também. Acrescento que a terminação em "ol" com o acento tónico abre o "ó" - não penso que haja qualquer excepção. A terminação em "el" com acento tónico, também: diz-se "papél", "anél", "capitél" (mas não vale para as palavras terminadas em "el" sem acento tónico, como "amável", onde o "e" não é aberto).



intruder said:


> A parte mais complicada é a falta de regularidade (uma regra) que fosse suficiente para decorar uma vez e depois saber onde é o ditongo fechado e onde é o ditongo aberto


De maneira geral, os ditongos "eu", "ei", "ou" e "oi" são fechados: dizem-se "êu", "êi", "ôu", "ôi", mas não se escreve o acento. Exemplos: _meu, ateu, eugenia; feudo; sei, peito, feijão, teima; outro, ouro, touro, matou; boi, afoito, moita, foice. _Em todos estes casos, as vogais são fechadas.
Quando as vogais são abertas, tem de se escrever o acento: _céu, chapéu, ilhéu, incréu, réu, mausoléu; papéis, hotéis, dosséis; anzóis, caracóis _(como já citado). Não me ocorre nenhum ditongo em _"óu" _mas, se existir, penso que teria de levar acento escrito.
Donde *parece existir* uma regra, na prática: se o ditongo não levar acento escrito, é fechado; se levar acento agudo escrito, é aberto. Se encontrar alguma excepção, avise-me por favor. 



intruder said:


> os acentos, por exemplo nos casos de "para"/"pára" e "pode"/"pôde" só serve para diferenciar a escrita


No português falado em Portugal, "para" preposição e "pára" do verbo "parar" dizem-se de forma diferente: os dois "a" em "para" são mais fechados. Mas a diferença é difícil de perceber e de pronunciar para os brasileiros.
"Pode" e "pôde" dizem-se de forma bem diferente, tanto em Portugal como no Brasil: dizem-se "póde" e "pôde".



intruder said:


> não se preocupando com o fato de tal regra ser compelamente confusa para os que aprendem o idioma


Além do trema, tenho de perguntar: _porque é que em russo não escrevem o acento tónico de todas as palavras, ainda mais quando é completamente imprevisível, e pode saltar da raiz para a desinência ou da desinência para a raiz???!!! _
Em português - acredite ou não - pelo menos temos regras claras de acentuação, e desde que aprenda a diferençar os hiatos dos ditongos e dos falsos hiatos (há regras objectivas) então sempre sabe onde está o acento, escrito ou não escrito.
Além do mais, bem podiam eliminar do russo os casos acusativo, dativo, preposicional, instrumental, locativo e vocativo, _porque é muito complicado para quem fala línguas não-declinadas. _Ok?


----------



## Guigo

Para as palavras terminadas em _-ol_, há uma exceção, já consignada em dicionários, inclusive no Priberam: _gol, gols_ (ô). Trata-se de um estrangeirismo, com uso comum, em quase todo o Brasil. Em Portugal e diversas partes do Brasil, fala-se em _golo, golos_.


----------



## guihenning

Além desses casos de ditongo, há também os plurais cuja vogal tônica se abre (plural metafônico): singular (ô); plural (ó); _tijolo/tijolos, forno/fornos, corpo/corpos, posto/postos,_ etc…
Boa sorte!


----------



## intruder

@metaphrastes 

>>A terminação em "el" com acento tónico, também: diz-se "papél", "anél", "capitél" (mas não vale para as palavras terminadas em "el" sem acento tónico, como "amável", onde o "e" não é aberto).

 Por que você deu esse exemplo de "amável"? Nunca me viria na cabeça colocar qualquer acento sobre "e" nesse caso.  Seria muito estranho ter escrito "amávéis". Já que a sílaba tônica e "má". 
Isso me faz concluir, mais uma vez, que os estrangeiros e nativos enxergam as mesmas coisas com olhos totalmente diferentes.

Por exemplo, pra mim, o acento (o grave, o circunflexo, tanto faz) serve e sempre serviu como indicador da sílaba tônica. Quer dizer, basta aprender a regra de que toda palavra terminada em "L" é oxítona. E tem casos onde essa regra não funciona. Por exemplo em "amável". Aí basta lembrar que nesse caso se coloca o acento para indicar que a regra não funciona aqui. Pronto. É simples demais. E sempre segui essa lógica. 

Vamos supor por um momento, que* "e"* na palavra "amáveis" seja aberta. Então seria escrito assim? "Amávéis"?

Mas isso iria causar muita confusão. Aí como entender qual sílaba é a tônica? Entende? Nunca tenho ligado o acento ao fato da letra ser aberta ou fechada. Mas sim ao fato de o acento indicar a sílaba tônica (para os casos onde a tonicidade não segue a regra geral). 

E o fato da palavra "amáveis" não possuir "a" e "e" abertos ao mesmo tempo não é por acaso. É exatamente isso que estou tentando explicar e a regularidade que estou tentando achar. Deve existir uma lei universal que simplificará o estudo para os estrangeiros. Uma lei que determina que não podem vir junto duas vogais abertas (apenas um exemplo). 

Espero que não tenha confudido


----------



## guihenning

intruder said:


> Por exemplo, pra mim, o acento (o grave, o circunflexo, tanto faz) serve e sempre serviu como indicador da sílaba tônica.


Sim e não. Os acentos em português só são postos na sílaba tônica, mas cada acento dá um timbre diferente à vogal, de modo que* á*mago e *â*mago soem diferentes (embora só a segunda exista!). O «e» de amável não é aberto porque em português as vogais átonas tendem a se neutralizar; no Brasil [e] e [o] para «e» e «o». No Nordeste, porém, é comum que se escancarem todas as vogais sejam elas tônicas ou átonas, mas eles não escrevem diferente de nós. Tanto «o» como «e» só recebem acento caso estejam na sílaba tônica, sim? Sim. Mas após marcar a sílaba tônica temos de marcar, também, o timbre agudo da vogal, uma vez que sem o acento tenderíamos a lê-la fechada.
Veja: «carretel» pronuncia-se /karretéu/, ao fazer o plural escreve-se «carretéis» e pronuncia-se /karretéis/ porque sem acento, "carreteis" ler-se-ia /karretêis/ que é uma forma verbal do verbo 'carretar' «vós carreteis», além de não ter nada a ver, foneticamente, com o singular cuja vogal é aberta.


----------



## intruder

@guihenning
>>de modo que* á*mago e *â*mago soem diferentes (embora só a segunda exista!)

E se eu falar "*á*mago" em vez de "*â*mago". Será que vai fazer tanta diferença assim? A ponto de considerar essa fala errada? Se eu for falar "pirámide" em vez de "pirâmide". Eu concordo que o jeito gramaticalmente correto (acadêmico) seria "âmago", "pirâmide". Mas duvido muito que 100 % da população fosse diferinciar. E tenho certeza que muitos falam assim.

De qualquer maneira, vou me aprofundar nos estudos e vou praticar diferenciar melhor as sílabas fechadas e abertas. O interessante é que consigo diferenciar "á" de "â", mas não consigo diferenciar "e" em "europeu" e "chapéu".

Pois bem, acho que é só uma questão de prática. Obrigado.

P.S. Todo mundo (quase todo mundo) lá no Brasil fala "deiz", "poiz", "noiz", "Lucais" em vez de "dez" ,"pôs", "nós", "Lucas". E tudo bem. Por isso acho que a pronúncia pode ser um pouco flexível.

*Seria muito interessante ouvir a opinião de outros estrangeiros aqui. Se alguém também se deparou com essas questões. E como estão resolvendo.  Se algum estrangeiro (estudante de português) vier consultar esse tôpico, compartilhe sua experiência aí : ) *


----------



## guihenning

Aqui nós diferenciamos sim, e quando o estrangeiro não faz a diferenciação entre «_a/â, é/ê, ó/ô_», costuma soar meio _espanholado, _dá a entender que a pessoa ou não sabe muito bem português ou, como de praxe, o confunde com o espanhol que é foneticamente pobre. No Brasil a diferenciação é levada a sério, de modo que eu nunca tenha-me deparado com alguém que trocasse deliberadamente a abertura das vogais *tônicas.* (das átonas sim, como bem fazem os nordestinos)
Sobre uma regra geral: não há. Mas sabe-se que uma palavra só pode ter uma sílaba tônica, também se sabe que as vogais átonas tendem a ser neutralizadas e sabe-se, também, que há uma série de palavras a que essa regra geral não se aplica ou não se aplica totalmente.

Quando adicionamos o sufixo _-inho_, é comum que uma vogal não se neutralize e permaneça aberta: caf*e*zinho, p*e*zinho, mol*e*quinho, s*o*zinho, de modo que pareça haver duas sílabas tônicas.
A acentuação do plural visa a fazer com que o pronunciemos de acordo com o singular (exceto para plural metafônico): carretel (aberto) > carret*É*is (também aberto, com acento senão se lê fechado). Todo mundo perceberia de imediato se alguém o pronunciasse com e fechado. (ê)


intruder said:


> Todo mundo (quase todo mundo) lá no Brasil fala "deiz", "poiz", "noiz", "Lucais" em vez de "dez" ,"pôs", "nós", "Lucas". E tudo bem. Por isso acho que a pronúncia pode ser um pouco flexível.


Sim, mas um _i_ epentêntico não se pode comparar com a abertura/fechamento duma vogal, não em português, uma vez que esse fenômeno não muda o significado duma palavra. A adição dum _i_ não faz com que "déis" e "dés" (dez) sejam coisas diferentes.


----------



## intruder

@guihenning
Só pra ter certeza. Quando alguma vogal se neturaliza, isso quer dizer que passa a ser fechada. Certo?
Vogal neutra = vogal fechada?


----------



## guihenning

Sim, exato.


----------



## machadinho

@guihenning, você me impressiona.


----------



## guihenning




----------



## intruder

@guihenning 
Obrigado. Mais uma pergunta. Então esse "o" átono que soa igual a "u" no final das palavras tais como "porto", "olho", "nosso" etc é nada mais que "ô" átono? Se escrever com acento seria "nóssô"? Entendi certo? Ou esse "u" no final tem nada a ver com "ô"?


----------



## guihenning

A escrita da pronúncia de 'nosso' é _nóssu. (pt-BR e pt-PT)_
Isso vai ser complicado de explicar, mas _allons-y: _a redução vocálica no português não só reduz a qualidade da vogal como às vezes também troca o fonema, é o caso dos 'os' átonos pós-tónicos no Brasil e pré e pós-tônicos em Portugal. Deixa de ser um 'o' para se tornar um 'u'. _nóssu, vóssu, ôlhu, ôssu… _(nosso, vosso, olho, osso).
Não tem nada a ver com 'ô' porque são fonemas distintos.


----------



## anaczz

intruder said:


> @guihenning
> Obrigado. Mais uma pergunta. Então esse "o" átono que soa igual a "u" no final das palavras tais como "porto", "olho", "nosso" etc é nada mais que "ô" átono? Se escrever com acento seria "nóssô"? Entendi certo? Ou esse "u" no final tem nada a ver com "ô"?


Não sei se é o que o intruder quer saber e não sei vou criar mais confusão, mas, se formos pronunciar as sílabas separadamente, não mais como uma só palavra, esse "o" átono pode ser lido como "ô" ou "u", nunca como "ó".
nos-so
nó(s) 
sô/su


----------

